# Free Apple Wood



## lakezumbro (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, new user.  We trimmed 30 apple trees last week that have never been trimmed and have a ton of wood on the ground. If you want it, come get it.  Rochester, MN


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for the offer!!!!!!!!!! When you get a chance stop in rollcall and give yourself a proper intr please!!!!!!!!!!!

Again thanks for the offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funh2o (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there Lake Zumbrota..welcome to the smf. Lots of good information on here and a lot of nice people to give it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Yes, please go to Roll Call and let us know a little about you and your smoker.

I live just north of you in Farmington and would like to come get some of that free apple wood. If you would like to send me a private message on here with phone # and address, I would be happy to come down one of these days. Except not today...hahaha -15 degrees with wind chills in the 35-40 below range. 

Hope to hear from you

Steve


----------



## morkdach (Feb 10, 2008)

hey thanks for the offer if yer headen to kansas i'll take some off your hands enjoy smf


----------



## kookie (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site..... I would love to take some of the applewood off your hands, but it's a little far to go for me...... I am in Bismarck ND..... Why not season it and use it yourself?..... But thanks for the offer.........


----------



## lakezumbro (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got rid of one pickup load to be picked up next weekend. You guys sure work fast--------. Only about 7-8 more to go. A guy can only use so much himself.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 11, 2008)

I sure wish I could take advantage of your offer but........a little too far.


----------



## teeotee (Feb 25, 2008)

If i can get my trailor repaired and roadworthy i may make a trip up. Think we are about 2 hours south. Will keep in touch.


----------

